# Best Liver support



## vannesb (Aug 8, 2011)

Just wanted to see what everyone thought was on best liver support


----------



## TJTJ (Aug 8, 2011)

Milk Thistle and N-Acety L-Cysteine (NAC)

Hospitals use NAC for acetaminophen overdose. Its also a free radical destroyer. Which weight training will produce.


----------



## vannesb (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks!
Trying advance Cycle support have heard good things!


----------



## TJTJ (Aug 8, 2011)

You got it buddy. IML ACS has both of these products plus some. Its a GO!


----------



## Good Grip (Aug 8, 2011)

Dont forget to take triple the amount of vitamin c as nac. For milk thistle, Liver Juice is the best form available by far.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Aug 8, 2011)

Advanced Cycle Support and Liv52.


----------



## mikadoo (Aug 9, 2011)

Liv52. After cycle of DMZ got blood work done just on liver values, and everything was normal just one week later


----------



## Good Grip (Aug 9, 2011)

double your water intake as well. Thats another usefull suggestion from experienced lifters.


----------



## bigpapabuff (Aug 9, 2011)

UDCA great for liver support


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Aug 10, 2011)

Anabolic5150 said:


> Advanced Cycle Support and Liv52.


This^^^^


----------



## chuckjr (Aug 11, 2011)

I'm no expert by any means, but I've been hearing milk thistle


----------



## XYZ (Aug 11, 2011)

Tyler's liver detox factors.

Used by hospitals for patient whom have overdosed.

Proven blood work shows values before and after AAS use.


----------



## R1balla (Aug 11, 2011)

Liver Juice by PP is a must for cycles


----------



## Good Grip (Aug 11, 2011)

chuckjr said:


> I'm no expert by any means, but I've been hearing milk thistle


 Primordial Performance's Liver Juice is a highly absorbed version of milk thistle.



R1balla said:


> Liver Juice by PP is a must for cycles


 If running anything methylated, I totaly agree.


----------



## SuperLift (Aug 12, 2011)

"organ shield" by purus labs has some pretty good reviews and it's a decent price


----------



## Ocelot (Aug 12, 2011)

I'll most likely be taking liver support the rest of my life. I use the stuff from NTBM and have milk thistle ac after.


----------



## CHTOBECOYO (Aug 12, 2011)

...hands down a good Milk Thistle tincture ...


----------



## ecot3c inside (Aug 12, 2011)

700mg of milk thistle per 2 caps of dmz for me, never had a problem and my eyes are a nice clear white.  I also use iron mags PCT sometimes, but milk thistle is readily available and cheap.


----------



## PRIDE. (Aug 14, 2011)

Synthetek Synthergine!


----------



## TGB1987 (Aug 14, 2011)

Advanced Cycle Support is awesome for the liver and blood pressure.


----------



## TGB1987 (Aug 14, 2011)

SuperLift said:


> "organ shield" by purus labs has some pretty good reviews and it's a decent price


 
This is my second choice behind the Advanced Cycle Support.


----------



## bagram09 (Aug 14, 2011)

is liver support really neccessary?


----------



## kvothe (Aug 15, 2011)

surpised no one mentioned liv-52 yet.  Is there a reason why, is it not any good?  That used to be very popular


----------



## SuperLift (Aug 15, 2011)

I like the whole purus line in general. They have some really good products.


----------



## cg89 (Aug 16, 2011)

liv 52


----------



## Dannie (Aug 16, 2011)

Cranberry juice


----------



## ryansm (Aug 16, 2011)

bigpapabuff said:


> UDCA great for liver support





R1balla said:


> Liver Juice by PP is a must for cycles



^^^Two best options imo


----------



## J4CKT (Aug 17, 2011)

bagram09 said:


> is liver support really neccessary?



Is that a serious question? 

Do you run orals? 

Have you ever had bloodwork done?


----------



## appleyard777 (Aug 17, 2011)

Liver longer ....udca or tudca


----------



## Synthetek (Aug 28, 2011)

bagram09 said:


> is liver support really neccessary?



Yes. Most definitely.

A stressed liver, at the very least will hinder appetite aswell as muscle gain.


----------



## BigMuffin (Aug 30, 2011)

So Advanced Cycle Support or Liver Juice? Both seem very popular.


----------



## jbzjacked (Aug 30, 2011)

Anabolic5150 said:


> Advanced Cycle Support and Liv52.


 
This... I use both now and there golden, plus about 2 gal of water throughout the day


----------



## PRIDE. (Aug 30, 2011)

Synthetek said:


> Yes. Most definitely.
> 
> A stressed liver, at the very least will hinder appetite aswell as muscle gain.



I agree!


----------



## Killermonkey (Aug 30, 2011)

I like animal paks, it has it in it plus everything else you need. Been taking them for years


----------



## Drewthejew (Aug 30, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Killermonkey (Aug 30, 2011)

Liv-52 is another good option.


----------



## |Z| (Aug 30, 2011)

CT said:


> Tyler's liver detox factors.
> 
> Used by hospitals for patient whom have overdosed.
> 
> Proven blood work shows values before and after AAS use.



First I've heard of this, got a link?


----------



## Synthetek (Sep 7, 2011)

Our Liver Protectant - Synthergine has been used by IFBB Pros for years now. 

You can see feedback from several pros and others on the product here:

SYNTHERGINE - Professional Muscle

We also had a member on another board who submitted blood test results pre and post Synthergine use to guage the effectiveness of the product.

This will also be posted shortly.


----------



## bobbyboy (Sep 7, 2011)

Where do you get Advanced Cycle Support?


----------



## murf23 (Sep 7, 2011)

This ^^^^^


----------



## sofargone561 (Sep 8, 2011)

^^ironmaglabs!! 

i got mine from bodybuildersedge.com
it was cheaper

i bought advanced cycle support and milk thistle for my liver support


----------

